# flea eggs



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello all.
In my green house i find some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and a few more plants with clusters of eggs.
I think its some kind of flea, because when i pulverize my plants whith water i see a little flyers jumping.
How i put a end on these??


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

catch one if they are easy to crush they are probably springtails - harmless.
take a look at the link below for some nice images
here

I guess i should add i do not know how to get rid of them, but seeing as they are harmless... at least i think, if not, someone chime in.


----------



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

*springtails*

Crushing mothballs in soil is supposed to get rid of them. You are supposed to be able to discourage them by keeping soil pH high.

I just got an infestation in one of my grindal worm cultures. I put it in garage and the cold killed them. Also the grindal worms. They aren't harmful to the worms, but they eat the worm food. Don't know what they would do to plants.


----------

